# Laguna Niguel Lake On July 10, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Was down to Laguna Niguel Regional Park again on Sunday AM at the
indecent hour of 6 AM when they opened to try for the fishing line goose.
Thank goodness somebody else had gotten him and got the line off .. he's
doing much better. There are tons of goose pictures in here, some great
tailed or boat tailed grackle ones (very poor shots except for one), couple of shots of crows "working" the trash can with a juvenile Grackle standing by, and other probably quite boring stuff.

Terry

http://www.rims.net/2005Jul10


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


Wow...being there at 6:00 A.M. - now that's true dedication to the cause...!

Nice pics..!

Geese are so serene looking, and the snap-shot with the two little ones and their casually vigilent Parents ( I imagine, ) is a charming image.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what darlings, each and one of them.
Thanks for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting group dynamics - especially liked the half-sized geese! Thanks for letting us share your adventures. Especially since we can sleep in and still see the photos!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovely photos Terri, and good to hear that the fishing line goose was unable to evade a sympathetic observer willing and knowledgable to help. Must be good for you to know that there are others out there with the same interests/goals as yourself so that you don't have the full weight on your shoulders.
I must say, like TerriB, it's great to view the visuals and have the luxury of sleeping in


----------

